# Suche Alternative zu externen Festplatten...



## partitionist (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo erstmal, ich habe eine externe Maxtor 200GB Festplatte die jetzt probleme bereitet. (Angeschloßen am Laptop). Sie hat ganze Zeit funktioniert bis eines Tages ich darauf zugreifen wollte kam ne Meldung:

```
Auf G:\ kann nicht zugegriffen werden.

Die Anforderung konnte wegen eines E/A-Gerätefehlers nicht ausgeführt werden.
```

so jetzt weiß ich nicht woran das liegen kann, ich weiß noch das ich an dem Tag noch die platte defragmentiert und windows update ausgeführt hab.

Jetzt sind da über 100GB Daten die vermutlich im A**** sind. Die platte stand die ganze zeit senkrecht auf einer vorgesehenen unterlage, meine frage zum technischen wäre es nicht besser die platte waagerecht zu halten als senkrecht? Obwohl sie ja zum senkrecht stehn konzipiert wurde.

Zum Thema wenn ich die platte nicht mehr reparieren kann, möchte ich lieber eine alternative finden. Am liebsten wäre mir die Technik von Flash Speicher wie in USB Sticks aber da gibts noch keine großen Kapazitäten > Teuer!


----------



## chmee (14. Februar 2006)

Also erstmal, Du könntest Die Pladde mal aus dem Gehäuse ausbauen und
an den Rechnerstrang hängen. Intern wird sie nen normalen ATA(3,5") oder Mini-ATA(2,5")
Anschluß haben. Also Daten nicht im A.... .

Große Datenspeicher vergleichbar mit HDD gibt es nicht. Vielleicht noch
DVD-RW oder DVD-RAM.Naja demnächst BluRay etc.. Ende der Fahnenstange.
Und Ram-Disk ist sehr³x sehr³x sehr³ viel teurer.

mfg chmee


----------



## dignsag (16. Februar 2006)

Miet dir nen Server in nem Datacenter wenn du deine Daten nicht verlieren willst!
Solche Server sind mit Raids ausgestattet die täglich Backups und so machen. Sollte es mal zu nem Festplattencrash kommen, sind die Daten auf jeden wiederherstellbar.
Das Problem: Teuer  Monatliche Kosten, vom Anbieter abhängig.

Die "billigere" Variante, hol die 2 Festplatten und mach selbst nen Raid! Dafür brauchst du nen Raidcontroller, zu Kaufen in Hardwareshops, und mehrere Festplatten, mind 2!
Über die verschiedenen Raidarten kannst dich im Internet informieren, auch wie du eins einrichtest! Meine Beschreibung war jetzt nur ne grobe Schilderung!

Viel Spaß beim werkeln °°


----------



## D@nger (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
die Platten werden über USB angeschlossen, wie sollte da denn RAID möglich sein?


----------



## dignsag (16. Februar 2006)

Er sucht ja auch ne Alternative zu externen Festplatten, ne Alternative schließt meines erachtens nach interne Festplatten ein.

Aber dein Einwand ist durchaus berechtigt. War nur so ein Gedanke!


----------



## partitionist (21. Februar 2006)

So Leute kann wieder auf meine Platte in Windows zugreiffen, weil ich davor mit Partition Magic die Festplatte formatiert hab, danch konnte ich ohne Probleme darauf zugreiffen.
Woran lag das jetzt? Es war kein Hardware Schaden sondern eher ein Software Problem.
In Zukunft werde ich die Festplatte nicht mehr defragmentieren da ich vermute es damit zu tun hatte, vielleicht wegen der Größe?!


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (21. Februar 2006)

Ich schätze mal es könnte ja auch am externen Gehäuse gelegen haben.
Aber zum Defragmentierung muss ich noch was loswerden:
[thread=222749]Defragmentierung - Thread[/thread]


----------

